# Guys that wear Skinny Snowboard pants...



## T.J.

only with a tall tee.

/sarc


----------



## zacm

if your riding style is tight then it doesnt matter what your wear...if your posing while riding with skinny jeans...thans a little...u know.


----------



## j.gnar

anyone who says shit about what other people wear is a douche.
spend less time concerning yourself with other peoples clothes and spend more time learning new tricks


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

bad poll :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaptT

Just because you can get into girls pants..... doesn't mean you should wear them....


----------



## Zee

CaptT said:


> Just because you can get into girls pants..... doesn't mean you should wear them....


Hell, I can't even get some guys pants past my legs... pain in the ass finding pants, literally.


----------



## dharmashred

People can wear whatever they want...I personally took issue with my dude when my pants were baggier than his...He got new pants.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

dharmashred said:


> People can wear whatever they want...I personally took issue with my dude when my pants were baggier than his...He got new pants.



what confidence! :laugh:

i think peeps who wear tight pants after reading all these hatin, its going to be tighter ...:laugh:


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

I don't like em tight but I like the cut. I buy em a size too big so they're still comfy and I dig the baggy bell look.


----------



## ShredLife

only YOU can: Save Snowboarding Pants


----------



## Guest

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> I don't like em tight but I like the cut. I buy em a size too big so they're still comfy and I dig the baggy bell look.


where can you find semi tight pants? I would love snowboarding pants that fit similar to my jeans. No i don't wear girl pants.


----------



## Guest

WE JERKIN' UP IN HERE!

But seriously, I'd say tight pants are cool for cowboys; that's about it  I differentiate between a slim-cut jean and a "skinny" jean, though:

Slim-cut jean









Skinny jean









The first one I think is okay (the fit, not the Grease-esque cuff roll-up), the second is not only perilously trendy but cannot possibly be comfortable for a post-pubescent male trying to sit down. I just don't know how people do it!


----------



## Flick Montana

Skinny jeans will be one of those things we'll all laugh at in a decade.

They look absurdly uncomfortable to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Zee

We are seeing the demise of the masculine male...


----------



## Sam I Am

Zee said:


> We are seeing the demise of the masculine male...


Finally.


----------



## Zee

Sam I Am said:


> Finally.


How is it a good thing?


----------



## CaptT

So what do we think of women wearing skinny jeans????


----------



## Guest

CaptT said:


> So what do we think of women wearing skinny jeans????


Well that would be a topic for another thread  but very briefly, I would say I can't really comment on how comfortable they may or may not be for women (since I'm not one). As far as appearance goes, the form-fitting look is viewed as mroe "standard" on women; however, there's another difference worth mentioning between skinny jeans and "hip hugger" or low-rise jeans. DO a google image search on both if you're curious 

Skinny jeans are like denim with an identity crisis, trying to be spandex. I just don't like em lol!


----------



## Zee

CaptT said:


> So what do we think of women wearing skinny jeans????


This entirely depends on the woman, some can pull em off, some can't.


----------



## CaptT

I have been on the fence for a while....I came from the grunge era so I am having a hard time adjusting(anyone remember Jenko's? sp?)...lol I did finally buy a pair and I still can decide if I like them....


----------



## Irish2685

CaptT said:


> I have been on the fence for a while....I came from the grunge era so I am having a hard time adjusting(anyone remember Jenko's? sp?)...lol I did finally buy a pair and I still can decide if I like them....


Jnco's. I remember those. I had a bunch of pairs of those back in the day, although I never got in to the super wide ones like some did.

Also, for the record, I think skinny pants are terrible. However, some girls look good in them.


----------



## Sam I Am

Zee said:


> How is it a good thing?



It encourages the demise of macho ass men.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

macho men will never go away. there will always be a large majority of us that will never succumb to the feminization of american men. see, women are evil


----------



## Zee

CaptT said:


> I have been on the fence for a while....I came from the grunge era so I am having a hard time adjusting(anyone remember Jenko's? sp?)...lol I did finally buy a pair and I still can decide if I like them....


Post pics and we will pass judgment lol



Sam I Am said:


> It encourages the demise of macho ass men.


Macho men are hardly the norm for masculinity, but the whole emo thing is taking over. I don't like looking at someone and not being able to tell what gender they are.


----------



## CaptT

Zee-haha---no...

Believe it or not.....women like their men manly....we may bitch about your macho-ism, but really.....we wouldn't have it any other way....


----------



## Sam I Am

Zee said:


> Macho men are hardly the norm for masculinity, but the whole emo thing is taking over. I don't like looking at someone and not being able to tell what gender they are.



I find that _hilarious_. Not being able to tell just makes it that much more fun. 

Emo thing....haha. It's just another trend that'll pass, just like the hippi thing. Does anyone else think that the 60's and 80's have made a comeback in fashion? It seems like that whenever I go out for a walk or walk into any random clothing store. Funky colors and peace signs are everywhere.

Macho men...masculinity......I don't know. I have a vendetta against both.


----------



## Flick Montana

Emo people make me rage and I have no idea why...

I've been wearing boot cut jeans since 6th grade. I guess my fashion sense is pretty stagnant. 

Personally, I can't wait for the pinstripe suits, fedoras and pocket watches of the 20's to come back. I'd rock those styles. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I'd just like to quote a song

"I can't wear skinny jeans cos' my nuts don't fit"


----------



## dharmashred

Jenco!!! Fucking A...we are dating ourselves...I was on and off the fence for a while on skinny jeans for us, and I still love the grunge. They look good on some women, but they really shouldn't be made past a certain size. Plus size + skinny jeans :dunno: doesn't compute. I do have a couple pairs of skinnies, they work well with docs. Yes...I still wear docs...

Oh, and yes. We like our men manly...not the machismo, but a strong manly man. If I have to share hair products and makeup with a dude and he's trying to fit into my jeans, this is no bueno.


----------



## T.J.

dharmashred said:


> Jenco!!! Fucking A...we are dating ourselves...


yes you are showing your age...and i believe it was JNCO (no e)...oh wait...i mean so i heard...you know...some old people told me about those. :laugh:


----------



## CaptT

Haha...those pants were farrrrrr worse then the stacked neon socks with the tuck roll pant leg.....unfortunately I lived through both.....lol...it also explains my inner hate for anything 80's.....


----------



## Fizzlicious

freestyler said:


> I'd just like to quote a song
> 
> "I can't wear skinny jeans cos' my nuts don't fit"


LOL. Can't say it any better.


----------



## Argo

skinny jeans and fat people dont mix, no muffin tops, camel toes or (even worse) moose knuckles.... feakin nasty. I also hate the polar opposite of these, the baggy, ass crack showing pants that are around their ankles half the day like the team japan guys in the olypics.... I really dont give a shit what you wear but I dont wanna see none of that shit, it is disgusting.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> Emo people make me rage and I have no idea why...
> 
> I've been wearing boot cut jeans since 6th grade. I guess my fashion sense is pretty stagnant.
> 
> Personally, I can't wait for the pinstripe suits, fedoras and pocket watches of the 20's to come back. I'd rock those styles. :laugh:


Hell ya I would too! I have an modern day pin stripe suit that I can rock the fuck out of:thumbsup:


----------



## bakesale

I wear them, don't see what the big deal is and what's with all the hate. They're just fucking snowpants for christs sake.


----------



## Guest

bakesale, what you are wearing is fine. Those pants are not "skinny". See how there is actually air between the pant leg and your skin? That takes your pants firmly out of the skinny category.


----------



## bakesale

Yates said:


> bakesale, what you are wearing is fine. Those pants are not "skinny". See how there is actually air between the pant leg and your skin? That takes your pants firmly out of the skinny category.


They are definatley a slimmer fit for snowboarding pants.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, they are a more slender cut. I think they look fine, though.


----------



## Reede

It depends what your definition of skinny snowboard pants is, the skinniest snowboard pants ive seen just look like a regular pair of jeans which is fine. Skinny jeans are a look that has been polluted by chicken legged emo kids that never had the right to try them, so that look has been ruined forever.


----------



## Guest

I had JNCO jeans too. I also shopped at hot topic for those huge raver glow in the dark pants with straps and zippers all over them. Wonder if they still sell those so I can wear them on the slopes :laugh:


Honestly I could give a shit less what another person wears. I don't look at other peoples clothes and it's not effecting me in way shape or form. If this is how you choose to ride...










Then more power to you. I am not going to hate I will just appreciate since I do not have the balls , no pun intended, to wear those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miles_K

I wear jeans like these. I don't think they are that bad. They aren't akin tight or anything. I'm not a fan of the skin tight neon/purple pants that scenester/emoooo kids wear though.

I don't mind skinny snowboard pants.


----------



## arsenic0

puffnstuff said:


> I had JNCO jeans too. I also shopped at hot topic for those huge raver glow in the dark pants with straps and zippers all over them. Wonder if they still sell those so I can wear them on the slopes :laugh:
> 
> 
> Honestly I could give a shit less what another person wears. I don't look at other peoples clothes and it's not effecting me in way shape or form. If this is how you choose to ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then more power to you. I am not going to hate I will just appreciate since I do not have the balls , no pun intended, to wear those. :thumbsup:


Will you be saying that when he runs into you because he cant turn worth shit because he cant flex his knee's more than an inch? :dunno::laugh:


----------



## shreduction

j.gnar said:


> anyone who says shit about what other people wear is a douche.
> spend less time concerning yourself with other peoples clothes and spend more time learning new tricks


Ya I agree. Im never flaming on what people wear on the hill. Its all about shredding and enjoying yourself while trying hard to progress your skill level. I personally have lime green DC pants and peeps probably flame me all the time...meh:dunno:


----------



## Guest

do spandex count???


----------



## dharmashred

arsenic0 said:


> Will you be saying that when he runs into you because he cant turn worth shit because he cant flex his knee's more than an inch? :dunno::laugh:


Forget his knees...what happens to his balls? That looks painful...even for me..can't imagine sticking a frank and beans in there too...


----------



## Guest

I love how my snowpants are a lot baggier than most boys


----------



## Guest

I don't like the tight but I like the cut.I am not feel comfortable to wear tight clothes.


----------



## Guest

j.gnar said:


> anyone who says shit about what other people wear is a douche.
> spend less time concerning yourself with other peoples clothes and spend more time learning new tricks


Good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster

Tight snowboard pants seems retarded to me because your lower body movement would be vastly restricted. It's kinda like guys who wear their paints on their thighs; they either have to hold on to their pants the whole time or wear an extremely tight belt. Am I just missing something?


----------



## BliND KiNK

Maybe it helps with their form?


----------



## HoboMaster

puffnstuff said:


> I had JNCO jeans too. I also shopped at hot topic for those huge raver glow in the dark pants with straps and zippers all over them. Wonder if they still sell those so I can wear them on the slopes :laugh:
> 
> 
> Honestly I could give a shit less what another person wears. I don't look at other peoples clothes and it's not effecting me in way shape or form. If this is how you choose to ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then more power to you. I am not going to hate I will just appreciate since I do not have the balls , no pun intended, to wear those. :thumbsup:


BTW, I used to have a friend that wore pants JUST LIKE THAT. I think he actually cut and stitched them to get them tighter. Oh the pain and suffering.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

HoboMaster said:


> Tight snowboard pants seems retarded to me because your lower body movement would be vastly restricted. It's kinda like guys who wear their paints on their thighs; they either have to hold on to their pants the whole time or wear an extremely tight belt. Am I just missing something?


yah, you're missing a part of a brain. it SEEMS to you that its would be restricted when actually its doesn't. i think you insecure imbeciles have to rag on them cause you couldn't pull it off even if you wanted to. :dunno:


----------



## yusoweird

SnowBrdScotty said:


> yah, you're missing a part of a brain. it SEEMS to you that its would be restricted when actually its doesn't. i think you insecure imbeciles have to rag on them cause you couldn't pull it off even if you wanted to. :dunno:


It can restrict your movement depending on the MATERIAL. Need more physics?


----------



## HoboMaster

Sorry, I didnt know they made skin-tight-spandex-snowboard-pants. I have no need to "pull it off" because I have no want to be a Scenester. Like most of the new flashy ass snowboard apparel, the point is just to make everyone stare at you because your outfit is that much more rediculous then the next guy. I guess I'm just not an attention whore.


----------



## myschims

im actually considering making my snowboarding pants a bit tighter, just because i like the look, not skin tight, but enough that you can tell a difference. i just like the look more, its my style. 
In jeans, i do wear them tight. Hot Topic rude fit jeans are the most comfortable pair of pants i have ever owned. i know im gonna get shit from owning anything from that store, but those pants are amazing and i think they look good on me. just my thoughts though.

Not everyone can wear the same stuff haha
edit: im talking about the darkbluish colored jeans. fuck that colorful scenester shit


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

Snowolf said:


> He wasn't "ragging" on you, he just expressed his opinion...wear whatever the fuck you like but don't get all butthurt because someone else might think it looks dumb.....I think you are the insecure one here...:dunno:


he doesn't need to be ragging on me. im not sure if anyone even wore tight pants would get butt hurt...it was that retarded.not only that i don't wear tight pants.:laugh: i will add. it seems to me the ones with no style or baggy ass pants fools are the ones stating retarded opinions cause the insecurity. can we all get along mr superhero moderator :cheeky4: it's so retarded you want to wear tight pants....


----------



## yusoweird

define "no style"


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

are you trying to bait me mofo? :laugh: 

the opposite of style. lookie here

Style may refer to:

* Design, the process of creating something
* Fashion, a prevailing mode of expression, e.g., clothing
* Style (fiction), an aspect of literary composition
* Format, various terms that refer to the style of different things
* Genre, a loose set of criteria for a category or composition


soooo, if you hating then maybe you're actually hating on someone who express themselves...something like that :dunno:
that guy up there ^ in the picture prob think this shit ain't style. its just me and my normal wear


----------



## HoboMaster

You can wear anything you like, I'm not hating on that, my point was simply that they seemed restrictive towards sport proformance. Oh, and this isn't always the case, but alott of the people wearing the flashy fashionable snowboard gear.... they're also going down the bunny hill. Wear what you like, but don't get butthurt when people laugh at you


----------



## yusoweird

SnowBrdScotty said:


> are you trying to bait me mofo? :laugh:
> 
> the opposite of style. lookie here
> 
> Style may refer to:
> 
> * Design, the process of creating something
> * Fashion, a prevailing mode of expression, e.g., clothing
> * Style (fiction), an aspect of literary composition
> * Format, various terms that refer to the style of different things
> * Genre, a loose set of criteria for a category or composition
> 
> 
> soooo, if you hating then maybe you're actually hating on someone who express themselves...something like that :dunno:
> that guy up there ^ in the picture prob think this shit ain't style. its just me and my normal wear


Dude you baited yourself. The guy simply said that tight pants doesn't seem as function because of possible restriction to movement, and there you were calling him out with the no brain no style comments. I don't think anyone were hating or butthurt here. There is no such thing as "no style." Everything is a style... 

Wake up bro, he wasn't dogging on your style. its really only in your mind...


----------



## Muki

The poll needs an extra option to where you couldn't give a shit what others wear on the slopes...


----------



## Leo

Muki said:


> The poll needs an extra option to where you couldn't give a shit what others wear on the slopes...


I give a shit. Saw a skier wearing cut-off jean shorts towards the end of my season. Fucking offensive to my eyes. They weren't long shorts either. That bastard


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

Snowolf said:


> You now seem to be doing a 180 flip flop. You get all butt hurt because someone makes fun of the tight pants and now you claim that the tight pants are "retarded" and go so far as as to make a weird leap of logic by claiming he and I wear them. Wrong-o dude, I cant stand the things and wear loose fitting (not baggy) gear that is functional. I don't know if you are bipolar and off your meds or what, but you are making no sense here.
> 
> To repeat, he wasn't "ragging" on you; he simply stated what he thought about the possible performance problems from wearing the tighter fitting gear. For that he got attacked by you which is bullshit. You are the one who got butt hurt over an opinion that conflicted with yours. A difference of opinion is fine and inevitable. What is not okay is your inflammatory outburst over it. As a "superhero moderator" it is my job to step in when I see someone resorting to personal attacks like you made.
> 
> To refresh your memory, here is what you said. You managed not only to attack him personally, but everyone who does not think the tight pants you like are the be all end all of snowboarding apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this....wear whatever floats your boat. Some like the tight pants, some like ultra baggy and others like me like gear that simply fits and is functional (aka no style). You got pissed off over people saying they did not like the tight pants look yet you bash others for liking the baggy look. Kind of seems more than a little hypocritical to me like you can dish it out but not take it. Part of getting along is being able to accept others opinions that conflict with yours.
> 
> Personally, I could care less what people are wearing on the hill; what impresses me is how they ride or ski.....


hmmm. i will go as far as say that someone mod or admin. edited and put that last line. i knew some of you are pretty ghetto but to go that far. wow! :thumbsdown::laugh: as for doing you job please you're a joke. in my entire time online in forums. i've never seen a mod go as far as you did. and that's the truth. you put words in peoples mouth or should i say typing :thumbsdown: also you always label someone like a republican or demo. then you'll go on with your ramblings of them :laugh: i've pointed this out before too and you know it.  

end of all snowboarding apperel? how you figure...:dunno: made that up too? :laugh: i bash people for baggy look? :dunno: nobody is butthurt. why should i? i don't wear either. i'm just surprise of the ignorance.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

yusoweird said:


> Dude you baited yourself. The guy simply said that tight pants doesn't seem as function because of possible restriction to movement, and there you were calling him out with the no brain no style comments. I don't think anyone were hating or butthurt here. There is no such thing as "no style." Everything is a style...
> 
> Wake up bro, he wasn't dogging on your style. its really only in your mind...


his comment was pretty dumb then? he doesnt wear tight pants and assume they are restricted when there are pros out there wearing them..so they must be retarded. even so...not restricted enough that they couldnt move and accomplish their trick. :dunno: the style is just something i added...


----------



## yusoweird

SnowBrdScotty said:


> his comment was pretty dumb then? he doesnt wear tight pants and assume they are restricted when there are pros out there wearing them..so they must be retarded. even so...not restricted enough that they couldnt move and accomplish their trick. :dunno: the style is just something i added...


Did you notice that no one said ALL tight pants are restrictive? You are the only one assuming here. I can create a pair of tight pants for you, you can tell me if it restricts your movement... Deal? I going to make it out of Kevlar... Then, I will make the same pants but a baggy fit for myself. We going to have a squat duration contest ok?

Seriously, wear whatever you want. Most people won't care...


----------



## eastCOASTkills

The way I see it, if you're good at snowboarding, your skills will do the talking on the hill and you can wear whatever the hell you want. If you're not so good and where stuff like skinny pants or flashy, baggy stuff, you'll most likely get heckled. But in all honesty, everyone's doin the same thing; snowboarding, and everyone's doing it for the same reason, to have fun. so wear whatever you want and shred with a big smile on your face


----------



## Nivek

Well isnt this thread original.

First off, ride your snowboard and focus on that. If you're butthurt about guys in skinny jeans you probably got shown up by some dude rocking KR3W's and a leather jacket. If you're a girl and you don't like it, that's cool, your choice.

Ball Pinching: I've commented on the ball pinching thing numerous times here. If you wear girls jeans, no, you will not have ball room. But if you buy skinny jeans made for men, by a company that actually knows what they're doing, you will be fine. My Comunes are just that, super skinny and I can ride my bike just fine in them with no "pinching". Mens inseam is a mens inseam. Baggy jean have more LEG room. More room in the crotch is a shorter inseam. A baggy pant stated as a 30 in inseam is more like 28in in material, the front zipper area just happens to be taller than a slim jean. This is what companies like Holden are talking about when they say fitted. Notice how a nice pair of slacks crotch area sits higher than your gangsta jeans? Fitted. This also means that not all skinnys will fit everyone, I have a pair of Volcoms that do not fit really at all, then I have another pair (different model) that fit fantastic. Skaters need to move well, skaters wear skinnys...hmmmm....

All that was intended as educational by the way. Style is personal. Do what you want. If your a cool person, then we could care less what you wear.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

yusoweird said:


> Did you notice that no one said ALL tight pants are restrictive? You are the only one assuming here. I can create a pair of tight pants for you, you can tell me if it restricts your movement... Deal? I going to make it out of Kevlar... Then, I will make the same pants but a baggy fit for myself. We going to have a squat duration contest ok?
> 
> Seriously, wear whatever you want. Most people won't care...


errrr. i was replying to the one that said it.


----------



## Deviant

Wtf people, those of you arguing about pants are like a group of women talking about someone's outfit at a party or some shit. I personally don't like tight pants, they remind me of figure skaters, but I'm not gonna hate on someone for it. Snowboarding is about snowboarding, it's about riding, leave your fashion-show-hate bullshit at home.

Edit: yeah I'll rag a buddy for it, but some of you are way too uptight about things.


----------



## Method

It goes like this, I'm driving along der da der, look to the left side of the street, See one dude and two chicks with long hair and tight pants walking away from the direction im driving so I can only see their backs, turns out after passing and taking a peak that two chicks is really one and half. The others a dude who's having sexual confusion... and that's why I don't wear tight pants, god knows I don't want some guy checking out my ass and mistaking me for a girl.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

it depends. A better poll would have been baggy or skinny


----------



## JeffreyCH

LMFAO.....I'm not even sure why I read this thread, bored out of my skull I guess. Next time I go to the hill, may be I'll actually bother to look at what everyone else is wearing, but I dout it. I'm more of a function over style guy, if it works, and is comfortable then that's all I need. I'm on my third season wearing layered Nike track pants, UA wicking layer, (cold days) some generic sweats, and track pants lol. Works for me, would it work for you...who knows and who cares


----------



## linvillegorge

JeffreyCH said:


> LMFAO.....I'm not even sure why I read this thread, bored out of my skull I guess. Next time I go to the hill, may be I'll actually bother to look at what everyone else is wearing, but I dout it. I'm more of a function over style guy, if it works, and is comfortable then that's all I need. I'm on my third season wearing layered Nike track pants, UA wicking layer, (cold days) some generic sweats, and track pants lol. Works for me, would it work for you...who knows and who cares


Agreed. All of my snowboarding clothes are pretty baggy. Not ridiculous park rat baggy, but pretty baggy. They're just more comfortable and less restrictive that way. I'm another one who likes the track pants for layering. They dry quickly and since I'm hot natured as hell they work well for me because on cold days that provide some insulation, but don't have me sweating like a whore in church like fleece pants do.


----------



## Guest

Skinnies (tights pants) is just another form of steeze, just aslong as your get up is tight, pant style doesnt matter. I find most sick jibbers (rail and box folk) like the look of the skinny leg, just coz it look sooo much cooler when throwing those lip, 270 outs. Personally i think baggy goes well over those long, floaty booters. AGAIN its makes no difference, just as long as your entire get-up is steezy as hell:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Indian snowboarding*

I know the breed in question. I simply hate them. Skaters can use those pants, snowboarder can't. Look for yourselves these Indian wannabe snowboarders.


----------



## Guest

*link missing*

*oh! and the link  is here... La vida no vale nada: OAKOAK Blog Archive MALKHAMB ? INDIAN POLE


----------



## EmoParkRat

I'm glad L1 finally started making skinny snow pants for guys. I'm getting the thunder or kooleys this season. I've been rockin Womens holden pants for the last 3 seasons and even those aren't tight on me and they're short.


----------



## GNU-LOVE

EmoParkRat said:


> I'm glad L1 finally started making skinny snow pants for guys. I'm getting the thunder or kooleys this season. I've been rockin Womens holden pants for the last 3 seasons and even those aren't tight on me and they're short.


Gay.....just gay


----------



## EmoParkRat

GNU-LOVE said:


> Gay.....just gay


So you're assuming I'm a homosexual because my pants aren't falling off my ass crack?
You sir are retarded.


----------



## oneshot

i have no problem with loaning out or giving DUDES my little SISTERS pants..

just don't ask me not to clown you. i wont say things like G*Y and H*MO but i will call you a girl..


----------



## EmoParkRat

oneshot said:


> i have no problem with loaning out or giving DUDES my little SISTERS pants..
> 
> just don't ask me not to clown you. i wont say things like G*Y and H*MO but i will call you a girl..


and i have no problem with that, hence why my friends call me emo park rat, but I think it is just as low as it gets to use a certain group of people in a derogatory context, especially when I am friends with many gays and lesbians who certainly do not appreciate their title being used to make fun of somebodys style.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

Flick Montana said:


> Personally, I can't wait for the pinstripe suits, fedoras and pocket watches of the 20's to come back. I'd rock those styles. :laugh:


Definitely seen some fedoras around.


----------



## Derek

Snowolf said:


> Agreed.....We just went through all this in another thread. People need to stop with the over use of gay to describe something you don`t like. The gay bashing needs to end and end now. You would not say "oh that is so black" to describe something as bad because it is clearly racist. Don`t use gay either.
> 
> If this does not stop, both Killclimbz and I are going to start wielding the ban hammer....:dunno:


And (coincidence?) it was in a thread about tight pants :laugh:

I personally think skinny snow pants look sick.


----------



## jmacphee9

i rock some holdens in there proper size...fit like regular blue jeans, i love em..


----------



## ev13wt

Seriously, its getting to the point that if you're in a normal thread and you say: "PANTS", you start a shit storm of comments.


----------



## Derek

I just bought some Burton Access pants, they're great... I didn't have to sew them in or anything, they fit perfect, and they're super easy to move around in. :thumbsup:


----------



## EagleTalons

I personally don't think that skinny snowboarding pants look cool. If you wanted to stay out all day, I don't think you could wear enough layers under them to stay warm or have that nice free feeling of slightly baggy clothes.


----------



## AlxStat

they look alright... i perfer comfortables pants that have a nice baggy fit. if you wear skinny pants and suck at snowboarding you look like a poser


----------



## Muki

AlxStat said:


> they look alright... i perfer comfortables pants that have a nice baggy fit. if you wear skinny pants and suck at snowboarding you look like a poser


Why? Why do clothes deem whether someone is a poser or not? 

I'm sure there are people outside the snowboarding community that prefer skinny pants...so what happens when they decide to give snowboarding a shot? They have to wear regular fit or baggy pants? :dunno:


----------



## BliND KiNK

Ain't a damn fashion show, and no one cares about your passion of having your nuts hugged... or seeing how much of your waistline can drag your hammies... seriously both extremes are stupid, that's how I feel about it.. I'm 22 and I wear 'SLIGHTLY' baggy pants.. but they fit.. I'm not out there being a hardcore gangstar white kid... and I'm not doing the I like tight pants.... (not even touching that one) I wear pants that fit... why do you guys always want to make threads to justify what you wear?:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## bb6kid

i think im buying dc tabor slim panyts, why you ask? cus i have super skinny legs like all the males in my family and i think they will be easier to move in


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

Holy sh!t.

I started this thread OVER A YEAR AGO and it is still posted on the 1st page.

For the record, skinny snowboard pants are still lame. I fully understand the argument for wearing them while skateboarding(your board doesn't get caught up in your baggy pants)...but, you still look like you stole your little sister's gear.

:cheeky4:


----------



## AlxStat

Muki said:


> Why? Why do clothes deem whether someone is a poser or not?
> 
> I'm sure there are people outside the snowboarding community that prefer skinny pants...so what happens when they decide to give snowboarding a shot? They have to wear regular fit or baggy pants? :dunno:



damm straight they have too :laugh: my resort is kind of small and most of the park rats wear the skinny jeans... when i see a beginner wearing skinny jeans outside the park it makes them stand out... which isnt necessarily a bad thing im just saying...


----------



## Phenom

My legs are too big for skinny pants otherwise I'D ROCK THE ISH OUTTA THOSE BAD BOYS.

just kidding brah. Seriously you have to be a really little dude to fit into those things.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

i honestly rock skinny jeans, not the skin tight emo style, but the slim fit style. I hate regular fit jeans b/c i feel restricted. I gotta wear either really baggy jeans where i can move my whole leg around in them or skinnier ones where the jeans are like a second layer of skin and move with my leg. And its the same while ridin, I like freedom to move my legs and regular fit doesnt give me that freedom, so ill rock both.(currently im rockin really baggy spyder pants, but if i found a good deal on good slim fit pants then hell yea ill take em)


----------



## labowsky

Derek said:


> I just bought some Burton Access pants, they're great... I didn't have to sew them in or anything, they fit perfect, and they're super easy to move around in. :thumbsup:


LOLOLOL YOU WEAR BURTON. kidding of course.
but what are we women? shouldnt judge what other people wear, if you do your as bad as a skanky woman and you don't want that do you?

around where i live its more of a skinny jean look (i wear columbia jacket and some kind of snowboard pants i got 5 years ago that fit perfectly between baggy and skinny, as well as a stanfield under it warm as hell) so most of these kids can't board, or can but are really mouthy, too many kids on my mountain not enough older people to keep em in check.


----------



## snowjab

Guys who wear skinny jeans had a c*ck in or around their mouth at some point. J/k I rock mc hammer pants still


----------



## Cobra

Define skinny? We have the cargo styles and the straight fit kinda pants (ski pants as I call em) and as long as they fit, they fit. I don't think I've ever seen the equivalent of skinny jeans on the mountain unless some dood just wore actual skinny jeans.










Like, I consider these to be "skinny" but they don't look any worse than cargos nor feel any worse to be honest.


----------

